# Was Jack the Ripper "invented?"



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Interesting article if you are interested in the Ripper lore.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1176040/Jack-Ripper-invented-win-tabloid-newspaper-war.html


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

"The Times reported that Jack the ripper has been official identified as a Polish Jewish immigrant called Aaron Kosminski - and the reason his identity was covered up was to circumvent any potential outbreak of anti-semitism. He died in a lunatic asylum."

makes more sense to me


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

"Beratis", "Kesla", "Redjac"!

I'm just glad it wasn't Mr. Scott


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

LOL Roxy, I see your trek memory banks are still operational.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I know, BD, I'm such a geek sometimes


----------

